# Download Opera 10.5 pre-alpha



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

http://labs.opera.com/news/2009/12/22/

http://www.pallab.net/2009/12/22/op...a-is-once-again-the-fastest-browser-on-earth/

http://www.downloadsquad.com/2009/1...arakan-javascript-engine-is-fast-google-chro/

.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

I tried it earlier,

It's a little buggy which is to be expected with a pre-alpha.

But it's very fast on my computer. :up:


----------

